# Got aponogeton bulbs from walmart.



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I got some dried aponogeton bulbs from walmart. the directions were not all that helpful. All that I learned is that I was supposed to drop them in the tank and they will grow. Is this true? If not,could somewhen tell me how? And how do you care for them is general? In the back it also said that they will have flowers. Should I let it grow or cut it off? Is this how they reproduce? Thanks!


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh, and could someone help clarify the aponogeton resting after they sprout flowers or something?


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

I bought some of those and they never came out... I also bought some from Petco and two of them grew, but the third one didn't... the instructions are the less helpful instructions ever.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Did you rinse your bulbs or put them in directly? I think mine need to be rinsed but I'm not sure.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Bought one for my betta. Turns out my bulb was dead. :/


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

I bought those, and only one sprouted. But the one that sprouted is a very beautiful plant. I just dropped them in and mine haven't flowered yet. I think don't require much care because mine is flourishing with nothing.


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes they will grow.

I have 3 growing now, from the larger pack of those. One, the first one to sprout, has always sent flowers up and its leave always look dead. The second one, has never sent flowers and had dark green leaves, very pretty.

The third one, is tiny, with dark green leaves and just sent a flower up. I have picks of them somewhere.

I believe they needed more light than my 38 led was providing, as I let them float at the top? and they did much better, then the first one I kept at the bottom of the tank.

Those flowers? well I had one that did give some seeds, and it produced the first 2 leaves. It was in my throw away plant/scungie stuff when i found it, lol and a snail.

I forgot about it and the water dried up and it died.

Mine started growing about 4 or 5 days after dropping them in the water. I started then just in a bare tank with some jewels in it, and not heated. Just in the bathroom window for light.

The flower in this pic is only about 3 days old, it actually grew to over 3.5 inches long, and the second one in the pic did the same thing. One day when i cleaned the tank, I pulled the flowers off, hoping the plant would do better.

The bulb, acually grew really fat, in like 2 days time just before it sent those flower up.. I thought it would explode! It was so, alive. It freaked me out, reminded me of a story about someone getting a cactus that had spiders in it.


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

When I say the flower was over 3.5 inches, I mean the flowers, not the stems. They covered the whole water surface, lol.

OH, they look just like the 3 on the cardboard picture there. My one that hasnt sent flowers up has about 6 in leaves by about 3/4 and they are ummm oh curly edged? Like crepe paper, you can just streatch one edge and it gets wavy? lol. 

I just put this plant in my girls new tank, it doesnt have very good lighting, and I expect ill see some flowers pretty soon. Meaning it thinks it will die, so puts its all into making some seeds.. IMHO, i dont know that for a fact.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

I bought a package of those - only 1 of the 3 sprouted, but what a cool plant! I love it. I floated mine in a tupperware container in my bedroom window and gave them water from the fish tanks every week. It took a while to sprout, but once it did, it grew quickly. Now it's got a million leaves all over the top of the water and I think it has a flower bud


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Cool! Thanks! Going to put em in now!


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

One of my bulbs are refusing to sink. Is this normal?


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

I bought a pack of aponogeton from walmart a few weeks ago. Only 1 of the 4 bulbs grew, but boy did it grow! It was just a few pathetic leaves about 3 inches tall when I left for vacation, but when I came back just a week later it took over.  I'm kind of glad only 1 of them grew, I don't know what I'd do if I had 2 or 3 of this plant in my 5 gallon.

As far as the sinking, all of my bulbs had sunk right away, but I'd assume if it had been dry for a long time it would take a while to soak up enough water to sink....but then I'm the furthest thing from an expert.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a feeling the unsinking one is dead. Is this possible?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Floating bulbs are in fact dud bulbs. Usually on the back of the package it will have an address that you can send in your bulbs for a new one.


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

or just return to the store. I had one that floated about halfway, and it finally sank and grew, and then died with 2 tiny leaves on it. Probably my fault.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I had them too and they just rotted.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok. Going to return that one.


----------

